# Noble People of Afghanistan



## PoliticalChic (Feb 22, 2012)

1. "ASADABAD, Afghanistan  Shakila, 8 at the time, was drifting off to sleep when a group of men carrying AK-47s barged in through the door. She recalls that they complained, as they dragged her off into the darkness, about how their family had been dishonored and about how they had not been paid.

2. ...abducted along with her cousin as part of a traditional Afghan form of justice known as baad, was the payment....the taking of girls as payment for misdeeds committed by their elders still appears to be flourishing. 

3.  The reaction of the girls father to the abduction also illustrates the difficulty in trying to change such a deeply rooted cultural practice: he expressed fury that she was abducted because, he said, he had already promised her in marriage to someone else.

4.  They put us in a dark room with stone walls; it was dirty and they kept beating us with sticks ....baad is pervasive in rural southern and eastern Afghanistan, areas that are heavily Pashtun, according to human rights workers, womens advocates and aid experts. Baad involves giving away a young woman, often a child, into slavery and forced marriage. 

5. For the entire year or so that they were kept, neither girl was given a fresh set of clothes. For the first six months they were not even allowed to wash the ones they arrived in,..."
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/17/w...ized-for-elders-crimes.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1

And, a related story...

6. "Kabul, Afghanistan (21 Feb.) -- General John R. Allen, commander of the International Security Assistance Force, today issued the following statement:

 To the noble people of Afghanistan 

7. I offer my sincere apologies for any offense this may have caused, to the President of Afghanistan, the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan, and most importantly, to the noble people of Afghanistan."
General Allen, Commander ISAF issued the following statement: | ISAF - International Security Assistance Force


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".


----------



## Sallow (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".



She's being sarcastic. Yet completely overlooks that Afghanistan is the result of the intervention of countries much more "advanced" then itself.

You know, "White man's burden".

Good job boys.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".



I'm sickened when I hear these politician-generals.....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F7nyYMB27g&feature=related]Nato General apologises profusely for alleged Koran desecrations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2012)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".
> ...



Help me to understand...are you a "Blame America Firster" or simply another apologist for horrid behavior?


Moral relativism will do that to ya'.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".



I got my first indication of how noble these folks were when I read Phyllis Chesler's "Death of Feminism."

Dr. Chesler married an Aghani upper class American-educated man, but as soon as they got back to  Afghanistan, she was put in purdah.

Bet you know what purdah is....


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".
> ...



Well its protocol for the Generals to apologize this has created a huge shit storm in Afghanistan, this had made life harder than it has to be for all our troops over there. I wouldn't have called those fools "noble" though.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Intense (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Shit!!! It makes me want to change my vacation plans.  My Favorite Holiday falls on October 31st. It's like that everyday there?

Why are we still there, again???


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

Intense said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



As far as I know its to train the Afghan security forces and Military to take our places, although those bastards shoot at us as well.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 23, 2012)

I have no idea why we are still there.  The country will never progress beyond what it is.  Unlike other nations, the middle east has never developed that "yearning to be free".


----------



## Intense (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Take One Of These and call me in the morning.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9a4W2FZnpc&feature=related]Count Five - Psychotic Reaction - YouTube[/ame]
Count Five - Psychotic Reaction


----------



## editec (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah know...maybe they just don't want to _be_ like us.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

Most people in Afghanistan are living in mud huts with no elecriticity and running water, cannot read or write, and spend most of their days reciting Quranic verses and fucking goats, I say we let them have at it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".
> ...



He's doing damage control.  It's for the mission.  You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Ah..so..you would accept occupation by a foreign power in this country?

I wouldn't.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2012)

editec said:


> Yeah know...maybe they just don't want to _be_ like us.



Really?

1. In most countries in the world your fate and your identity are handed to you; in America, you determine them for yourself.  America is a country where you get to writh the script of your own life. Your life is like a blank sheet of paper, and you are the artist. This notion of being the architect of your own destiny is the incredibly powerful idea that is behind the worldwide appeal of America. Dinesh DSouza, born in India.

2. In Escaping Submission, Egyptian-born Nonie Darwish writes:
I now belong to the greatest and most moral country that ever existed on the earth. The U.S. Constitution and Bill of Rights [practiced in] this graceful country allowed me to practice any religion or no religion and gave me human rights I could only [have] dreamed of under Islam. I am lucky and more than lucky, I am saved. I was never discriminated against even after 9/11.

3. I lived for about a decade, on and off, in France and later moved to the United States. Nobody in their right mind would give up the manifold sensual, aesthetic and gastronomic pleasures offered by French savoir-vivre for the unrelenting battlefield of American ambition were it not for one thing: possibility.
You know possibility when you breathe it. For an immigrant, it lies in the ease of American identity and the boundlessness of American horizons after the narrower confines of European nationhood and the stifling attentions of the European nanny state, which has often made it more attractive not to work than to work. High French unemployment was never much of a mystery.
Roger Cohen: One France is enough - The New York Times

4. Even Karl Marx accepted the image of America as a land of boundless opportunity, citing this as an explanation for the lack of class consciousness in the U.S. "The position of wage laborer," he wrote in 1865, "is for a very large part of the American people but a probational state, which they are sure to leave within a longer or shorter term."

Read more: As rich-poor gap widens in U.S., class mobility stalls


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



That moral equivalence  is peeking through, Larry.

I can see it through your burqa....
...peek-a-boo!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I didn't say I didn't understand....I said it was sickening.
Too nuanced for you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 23, 2012)

The taliban that obama wants to cuddle in "peace" talks is urging the afghans to kill all the foreigners.

World News - Taliban to Afghans: Kill foreigners over Quran burnings

KABUL, Afghanistan -- The Taliban urged Afghans Thursday to target foreign military bases and kill Westerners in retaliation for burnings of copies of the Quran at NATO's main base in the country as a third day of violent protests began.

Thousands of demonstrators gathered across the country, some chanting "Death to America!", Reuters witnesses and officials said. In eastern Kabul, hundreds of youths threw rocks at police, who fired shots into the air to try disperse the crowds.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Our brave people must target the military bases of invader forces, their military convoys and their invader bases," read an emailed Taliban statement released by the insurgency's spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid. "They have to kill them (Westerners), beat them and capture them to give them a lesson to never dare desecrate the holy Quran again."

We need a Nationwide Koran bonfire that continues until THEY learn to behave themselves.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The taliban that obama wants to cuddle in "peace" talks is urging the afghans to kill all the foreigners.
> 
> World News - Taliban to Afghans: Kill foreigners over Quran burnings
> 
> ...



The Taliban are running the table in Afghanistan right now.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You don't even understand the nuance of this issue.  A little instance like this could destroy the entire mission.  Itwas a complete screw up and if the General has to kiss some ass for the sake of the mission, then it's better then Americans being killed.

The Ann coulter school of political speech gets people killed in Afghanistan.

Like I said, you don't get it.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The taliban that obama wants to cuddle in "peace" talks is urging the afghans to kill all the foreigners.
> ...



Of course, our boy-king in the white house is negotiating our surrender so it doesn't look that bad.   If we had a president with stones our forces would right now be turning Kabul into a replica of Sadr City.  You can't apologize to these kinds of people.  It doesn't mean the same thing to them as it does to us.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



To the Taliban "peace" means subjugating yourself to their will, this idea of trying to negociate peace talks with the Taliban while we are still actively fighting them is bizarre to me.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



The thing is it didn't work, 2 US Troops were killed by an Afghan troop today, the Afghans don't seem interested in our apologies anymore.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 23, 2012)

They went crazy over that Florida guy who just SAID he was going to burn a koran.  They need to learn that not everyone worships the koran, nor will their koran worship be indulged.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

editec said:


> Yeah know...maybe they just don't want to _be_ like us.


 
Who gives a shit what they want? They're committing atrocities against women and children, committing human rights violations. Of course they don't want to be like us, they want to be criminal animals.

I for one, could care less what they WANT. You don't fail to hold people accountable because they don't WANT to be held accountable.

What a puke.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


 
O.M.G.

No, you don't get it. 
You're a piece of shit, though.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I love this argument..because it assumes that all other cultures are inferior.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP4hYkfwuTY]Bachmann: "Not All Cultures Are Equal" - YouTube[/ame]

I am for what it says in the Constitution.

A military that DEFENDS our nation.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

Many cultures, in fact, most cultures, are inferior. You can tell when you go to their cities, see the child prostitutes, beggars, the dead bodies, the women being beaten and sold into slavery, the degree of danger in the streets.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It's worth a try.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Explain.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

There's no point.

But trust me on this...you are a piece of shit.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic and her broad-brushing.  The U.S. doesn't have any whack-job fundies does it?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 23, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Many cultures, in fact, most cultures, are inferior. You can tell when you go to their cities, see the child prostitutes, beggars, the dead bodies, the women being beaten and sold into slavery, the degree of danger in the streets.



All true, but to liberals these are signs of a superior culture.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

True. It's all about removing the human population from the face of the earth. Death is good!


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> There's no point.
> 
> But trust me on this...you are a piece of shit.



So, you basically have no point other than to toss out invective.  Shocking.  As an obviously bitter, angry old woman, I wouldn't expect you to learn new tricks.  Suffice to say, your opinion of me means piiddle.

As someone who has never set foot in Afghanistan, it's also not surprising that you are unable to intelligently discuss this issue.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I understand that an apology had to be issues for damage control, its all part of the game, but as soon as we did it 2 US Troops were killed, I think the Afghans are telling us to stick our apologies up our pussies sideways and to fuck ourselves with it.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

There's no point in discussing the issue with an apologist. Ever.

Suffice it to say..you're scum.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Many cultures, in fact, most cultures, are inferior. You can tell when you go to their cities, see the child prostitutes, beggars, the dead bodies, the women being beaten and sold into slavery, the degree of danger in the streets.
> ...



You always go overboard too much Katz.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 23, 2012)

> Death of Feminism



Great read.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

No, really, she doesn't.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...





> Chesler is especially sensitive to the quesion of womens rights in the Islamic world because she once lived there. When she was an undergraduate at Bard College, she married a fellow-student, an Afghan, and went with him to Afghanistan. Her experiences there were simply horrible. She experienced the same sort of oppression that Afghan women experienced. Whats more, she learned that persecuted women persecute other women. Her mother-in-law, Beebee Jan, would routinely beat her personal servant, Daw-Daw. Beebee Jan would hit Daw-Daw hard with her fist or with a steel pot, a broomwith just about anything she could lay her hands on (p. 90). Victims of persecution typically go on to persecute others. Kindness begets kindness; cruelty begets cruelty. Perhaps the reason that Jews are charitable is that Jewish children are pampered. Kindness may even be the reason that Jewish children do well in school; their tolerant and loving parents allow them to express their opinions even if their views differ from those of their elders.



Death of Feminism​


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Women in Afghanistan in the 60's and 70's used to go college alongside men, work alongside them in the work force and it was not mandatory for them to cover up like Klansmen, Afghanistan is an example for all of us that we can go backwards to the stone age if we are not careful.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 23, 2012)

> He's doing damage control.  It's for the mission.



Indeed. Afghans are on the same bases with the Americans. 

IMHO

Get out! NOW!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Kabul, at one time, was considered to be cosmopolitan, a Paris of sorts.


Pakistan created the Taliban. Pakistan was founded with an Islamic character. When Bangladesh broke away it was due to ethnic diversity, and the Pakistanis remembered this.

So when Afghanistan needed aid after the Russian invasion, they only supported Islamic groups, and thus the secular and nationalist factions whithered on the vine. 

Thus...the march backwards in time....building a bridge to the seven century.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Saudi Arabia had alot to do with that too, they still fund alot of those madrassas that preach firey anti American hatred in Afghanistan and Pakistan and unfortunately we funded those lunatics back during the Soviet Invasion as well.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I think they are being egged on by the talibanista loyalists.  This is what happens when you play right into their hands.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> There's no point in discussing the issue with an apologist. Ever.
> 
> Suffice it to say..you're scum.



That's because you lack the mental capacity to do anything other than toss out insults.

That would work if anyone gave a fuck about your opinion.  However, you don't command respect or consideration.

You used to be a troll with a hot chick for an avatar.  Now you are just a troll.

Toddles.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



It's as much about shared culture among the Pashtun as it is religion.  Pakis supported the Pashtun faction that included Haqquani and Hekmatyer while ignoring the Tajiks that included Massoud.  That means we, by proxy, also supported the Pashtun.  The Pashtun would go on to form the Taliban and we all know what became of Hekmatyr and Haqquani.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Oh yeah..that's the ticket. It was Pakistan.



Gotta love it.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It was a pretty thin "proxy". Carter, Reagan and Bush all were funneling money to the muj through the ISI.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > There's no point in discussing the issue with an apologist. Ever.
> ...


 
Lol..apparently you give a fuck, you've been whining around trying to get clarification all day. 

Aside from that, there's no point. You're a closed minded loon, there's no point. But you are a puke.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

Sallow said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I know.  I recommend "Ghost Wars" for anyone that is curious about how it went down.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Do you have anything to contribute about the situation in Afghanistan? As much as you may believe otherwise, I am not your problem here.

So if you have a anything of substance to add about Afghanistan, then go for it.  Otherwise your posts are your typical generic troll tripe that could be superimposed on any topic.

At any rate, you might not like my opinion, but one poster on this board spent a year on the ground in Afghanistan.  That would be me.  So my opinion is at least informed.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't bother to discuss the situation with retards who say in all seriousness that things that are SAID by AMERICANS gets people KILLED over there. 

People over there get killed because those assholes kill them. They don't have a REASON except that they hate Christians, they hate Americans, they hate women, and they like death, destruction, and tyranny. They will latch onto a variety of things and "say" those are the reasons...note, multiple...but in reality, they kill first, find a reason later. Because they don't need a reason.

But they count on retards like you to support them. Good job...


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I don't bother to discuss the situation with retards who say in all seriousness that things that are SAID by AMERICANS gets people KILLED over there.
> 
> People over there get killed because those assholes kill them. They don't have a REASON except that they hate Christians, they hate Americans, they hate women, and they like death, destruction, and tyranny. They will latch onto a variety of things and "say" those are the reasons...note, multiple...but in reality, they kill first, find a reason later. Because they don't need a reason.
> 
> But they count on retards like you to support them. Good job...



Oh, is that what has your vagina all sandy and irritated?

Sorry, but it's true.  Walk into an Afghan village and say we should "invade them and convert everyone to Christianity" and see what happens.  Things that would simply annoy Americans are hanging offenses over there.  

Pointing out the facts of the matter also doesn't equate to support of them, as much as you might want to try and argue otherwise.

It also might be hard for you to understand that the Commanding General might have a better grasp on the situation then you histrionic ninnies.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 23, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> [...]
> 
> Of course, our boy-king in the white house is negotiating our surrender so it doesn't look that bad.   If we had a president with stones our forces would right now be turning Kabul into a replica of Sadr City.  You can't apologize to these kinds of people.  It doesn't mean the same thing to them as it does to us.


"These kinds of people" are the kind of people who are ready and willing to die to strike at an enemy, which is a frame of mind and a spiritual conviction few Americans are capable of understanding.  

There are 1.5 billion Muslims in the world.  Even if it was possible to kill them all, what would we do with all those bodies?  But rather than considering such a pathological circumstance a more just, moral and intelligent solution to our problem with the Islamic world is for us to get out of the Middle East and mind our own business before we spark another world war.

Bottom line:  You should understand that George W. Bush is responsible for our current problems in the Middle East.  So we should turn that sonofabitch, along with Cheney, Rumsfeld, Powell, Tenet and Rice, over to the Taliban as peace offerings -- then *leave those people alone and mind our own business!*


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't bother to discuss the situation with retards who say in all seriousness that things that are SAID by AMERICANS gets people KILLED over there.
> ...


 
Who walked into Afghan villages saying "we should invade them and convert everyone to Christianity"?

Logical fallacy much?


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 23, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...


 
Oh, look, another anti-American, anti-female, pro-human-rights-violations puke.


----------



## Outback (Feb 23, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



You're nuttier than a fruitcake mate.  That's where the oil is and you say to run away?


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Not really.  You didn't understand my post.  I never blamed the things Americans said for an inherently violent society.  What I said was that a more diplomatic tone is needed.

You are either too consumed with anger towards me or too dim to have picked it up.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

Outback said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



There is oil in Afghanistan?

Whose nutty now?


----------



## Ropey (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



I didn't say that there was oil in Afghanistan although there is both oil and gas. I mean that Afghanistan is the proving grounds where the proxy wars are fought for the Middle East Route and now the ME Oil Hegemony and have been for lo these many decades.

Afghanistan Oil Pipeline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Afghanistan and the new great game - thestar.com


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 23, 2012)

Whatever the problem is over there, I'm sure if we send over some more eighteen-year-olds for the Taliban to kill and maim, it'll get fixed.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 23, 2012)

Ropey said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Outback said:
> ...



Psssssesssst.........

It wasn't directed at you.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 23, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2012)

Sallow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




You didn't know that the ISI set up the Taliban?

Good that you come here so I can teach you stuff...

On April 23, 2009 Michael Rubin, former editor of the Middle East Quarterly, was interviewed by Bill Bennett on his radio show. The following are my notes on that interview.

 When Pakistan was formed, it had an Islamist identity, (religious identity not ethnic identity) and intended to maintain same. But Pakistan is ethnically diverse, and found in 1971 how powerful ethnic forces can be when Bangladesh broke away. Thereafter the army supported Islam over ethnic identity. In Afghanistan, the Pakistanis offered to send aid after the Russian invasion, but only to those Islamist groups, not the secular or nationalist. (Prior to the Russian invasion, pictures of Kabul show a western appearing city.)  Thus Afghanistan became islamist, and the Taliban formed, four years before the CIA decided to train and support them.


Try to stick to things you actually know something about in the future....
...OK, Larry?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 25, 2012)

Gingrich: " If Hamid Karzai, the president of Afghanistan, doesn't feel like apologizing, then we should say, 'Goodbye and good luck, we don't need to be here risking our lives and wasting our money on somebody who doesn't care.'"
Gingrich says Obama "surrendered" by apologizing to Afghans - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## Jroc (Feb 25, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Many cultures, in fact, most cultures, are inferior. You can tell when you go to their cities, see the child prostitutes, beggars, the dead bodies, the women being beaten and sold into slavery, the degree of danger in the streets.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06FeXxoWcDg]Fighting a war for Afghan Muslim pedophiles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Gingrich: " If Hamid Karzai, the president of Afghanistan, doesn't feel like apologizing, then we should say, 'Goodbye and good luck, we don't need to be here risking our lives and wasting our money on somebody who doesn't care.'"
> Gingrich says Obama "surrendered" by apologizing to Afghans - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



Moronic pandering for votes.  More proof that Gingrich is unfit for office.


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 25, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Gingrich: " If Hamid Karzai, the president of Afghanistan, doesn't feel like apologizing, then we should say, 'Goodbye and good luck, we don't need to be here risking our lives and wasting our money on somebody who doesn't care.'"
> ...


Do you think he's pandering because you think we ought to be engaged there, or because you think he's not actually going to pull the military out?


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 25, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



He's not going to pull the troops out any faster then Obama.  I agree our shelf life in Afghanistan is expired.  I thought that when I left the country in 2005.

We fucked up our chances in Afghanistan when we divided our attention by going into Iraq.


----------



## Crackerjack (Feb 25, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


Okay, cool.  I thought that's where you were going with that.

I don't see him withdrawing any faster than he absolutely has to, either.  The hawks in the GOP would throw a shit fit about it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Feb 25, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Absolutely.  He's going to withdraw from Afghanistan while threatening war with Iran?  

He's going to cede a staging area on Iran's eastern border?  Absurd.

It's useless campaign rhetoric.

Incidentally, for people who want us out of Afghanistan, they should pay attention to what people say they are going to do with Iran and how that would strategically play out.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 25, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Taking the boots off of the ground is not the American way to cede territory. Usually the boots on the ground are removed prior to an attack.

So, by extension...


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 25, 2012)

koshergirl yammering on w/o any supporting evidence (her m.o.) & polichic quoting bill bennet's (gamblers anonymous member?) radio show and Newt as sources. All is well in conservarepubteepee land


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 25, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> koshergirl yammering on w/o any supporting evidence (her m.o.) & polichic quoting bill bennet's (gamblers anonymous member?) radio show and Newt as sources. All is well in conservarepubteepee land



Dotty, do you have any idea how sophomoric one sounds complaining about the speaker rather than what is spoken?

Beyond obscurant...it's...it's ....just dotty.


BTW...what size foot does your mouth take?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 26, 2012)

Generally speaking...Afghanistan is the toilet of the world. 
And we, in our infinite political wisdom, jumped right into the swirling water.
And yet, we expected them to change their entire culture of madness just because we showed up.
Who is the stupid one?


----------



## Swagger (Feb 26, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".



You should check-out the promotional posters for Rambo III, on which they heaped praise upon the "noble people of Afghanistan". 

Seriously, though, the place is a dump and should be left well alone.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 26, 2012)

They don't care to be occupied


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



You nailed it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2012)

Swagger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".
> ...



We really should have just let the Soviets have Afghanistan.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 28, 2012)

Swagger said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't go as far as to the call the people of Afghanistan "noble".
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUP42nSP1ko&feature=related]12-y-old girl victim of violence by husband - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 28, 2012)

Afghanistan dramatically radicalized under Taliban rule, while at the time having the USSR lose Afghanistan was in America's best interests, having the Taliban and other elements grow and threaten neighboring nations certainly wasn't, but then again I don't think anyone back then could have thought such elements would later declare Jihad against the US, and commit terror across the globe. 

Certainly prior to Taliban rule, there was plenty of schools, hospitals, and the government (albeit a communist one) was making inroads into improving the standard of living, and putting an end to the radicalism of the Islamic theocrats in Afghanistan. Probably had the USSR not got involved in Afghanistan, and the US not got involved there either, there never would have been a 9/11 or at least the same degree of terrorism we face today. 

But personally I think Afghanistan is far too gone to be helped, the only area worth defending is Kabul (a few small towns without terrorist activity), and the surrounding farmland, as the rest of Afghanistan is full of semi-nomadic people (most of which are to some extent connected by family ties to the Taliban), and desert wastes aren't worth defending regardless, neither was jungle in Vietnam.


----------

